# Mouse/Mice in Van



## Roger Haworth (Oct 20, 2017)

I know there has been a thread on this topic before but it perhaps deserves another airing.

Last May I discovered that a mouse had got into our van (Fiat Ducato Adria Twin PVC) and chewed up the lipseal washer on the toilet!! 

On that occasion I had a theory as to how it got in - there was a small gap in the underside of the van where the drain pipe from the fresh water tank comes out. I put some filler around the pipe thus blocking the gap.

Today I noticed quite a lot of mouse poo on the van floor so there is obviously another way in. Has anyone with a Ducato based PVC had similar problems and if so have they discovered how the little blighters got in?

Anyway I've put a trap baited with chocolate spread in the van now and I'm hoping for a speedy assassination!


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 20, 2017)

Use your nose. Find the nest.
Man they are stinky little buggers. We had a nest in the toilet roll supply, but it was parked up in a barn for a while.

No problems since parked on hardstanding.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 20, 2017)

When you have caught the mouse try one or two of these.

PestBye(R) Long Life Battery Operated Sonic Rat and Mouse Repellent - Ultrasonic Rat & Mice Repeller: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Alf.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 20, 2017)

Alf said:


> When you have caught the mouse try one or two of these.
> 
> PestBye(R) Long Life Battery Operated Sonic Rat and Mouse Repellent - Ultrasonic Rat & Mice Repeller: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> 
> Alf.



Thanks Alf - I've ordered one!


----------



## colinm (Oct 20, 2017)

We have had mice in the air filter, and a dormouse hibernating in a spare toilet roll.
There is now three vans together and gf's sister has surrounded them with traps and poison on an industrial scale.


----------



## harrow (Oct 20, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> I know there has been a thread on this topic before but it perhaps deserves another airing.
> 
> Last May I discovered that a mouse had got into our van (Fiat Ducato Adria Twin PVC) and chewed up the lipseal washer on the toilet!!
> 
> ...


Mice, any where there is a gap they will try and get in, they are looking for somewhere nice to spend the winter.

Another tip in a cold house/place they head for the motor on the back of the fridge or freezer to keep warm.

Found one once in a touring caravan between the inner and outer skin, hiding in the insulation.

They reckon mice can get through really tiny holes.

Rats will eat anything, including telephone cables.


----------



## n brown (Oct 20, 2017)

there's never just one. as soon as i see signs i get these out Amazon.co.uk: pre-baited mouse traps  one on the cab floor, one on the w/top and one on the hab floor. normally get 2or 3 a night, seem to get 7 or8 then don't see them for ages
you can buy tubes of extra bait , and they're really easy to set


----------



## AllanD (Oct 20, 2017)

Can't help with your original question Roger as never experienced mice in a van but did have some in the house once (hole in the wall which a "so called" heating engineer kindly left after fitting a new boiler :mad2. We got rid of them by using mousetraps too but used peanut butter as bait, it worked a treat. Good luck.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 20, 2017)

I pulled a nest out of the front slam plate in September after been parked up in long grass.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 20, 2017)

Murdering lot,leave micky & minie alone as there someones children,OR try my lend lease cure.


----------



## n brown (Oct 20, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Murdering lot,leave micky & minie alone as there someones children,OR try my lend lease cure.


  excuse mickie's language


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 20, 2017)

a friend of mine uses a quantity of moth balls spread around the inside of his garage to DETER the little blighters . aswe live close to the fields they do seek shelter in the winter time, and garages are ideal for them.......

rentokil also do sachets of poison.....for indoor use.  GOOD luck......


----------



## witzend (Oct 20, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Murdering lot,leave micky & minie alone as there someones children,OR try my lend lease cure.



Trev Mine seems to have lost the plot


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 21, 2017)

*Roger 1 Mice 0*

The chocolate spread bait worked! I've reset the trap in case there are more!


----------



## maingate (Oct 21, 2017)

AllanD said:


> Can't help with your original question Roger as never experienced mice in a van but did have some in the house once (hole in the wall which a "so called" heating engineer kindly left after fitting a new boiler :mad2. We got rid of them by using mousetraps too but used peanut butter as bait, it worked a treat. Good luck.



A friend of my Son lived in an old Farmhouse which was bothered by Mice. He bought a young Corn Snake which escaped and he gave up looking for it.

About 18 months later a Builder was removing a fireplace when a large healthy looking Corn Snake appeared and frightened the bejasus out of him. 

Then it was noticed that nobody had seen any Mice for a while. 

My tip - Buy a Snake for the motorhome and never worry about Mice again. :cool1:


----------



## runnach (Oct 21, 2017)

maingate said:


> A friend of my Son lived in an old Farmhouse which was bothered by Mice. He bought a young Corn Snake which escaped and he gave up looking for it.
> 
> About 18 months later a Builder was removing a fireplace when a large healthy looking Corn Snake appeared and frightened the bejasus out of him.
> 
> ...



One of my corns can wolf down a couple of mice too !! their staple diet, In the US they are starting to introduce them in corn stores again to take care of pest control. Took em millions of years evolution to be this good !!

Channa


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 22, 2017)

*Roger 2 Mice 0*

Another one killed in the van overnight. Chocolate spread bait.

I hope trevskoda isn't right about there being children now that Mickey and Minnie are deceased!

I've reset the trap.........


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 22, 2017)

hairydog said:


> An ex-colleague of mine had mice eat the wiring under his car bonnet. It cost thousands to put right!



They do seem to like wiring, luckily for me all the neighbourhood cats use under our motorhome as a shelter and meeting place.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 22, 2017)

A friend of mine a few years ago had mice and did not do much to get rid. Until they caused about £5000 of damage to upholstery and wiring he now runs 2 electronic repellers all the time.

Alf


----------



## harrow (Oct 22, 2017)

helen262 said:


> They do seam to like wiring, luckily for me all the neighbourhood cats use under our motorhome as a shelter and meeting place.


A dog like a Jack Russell Terrier will chase mice and rats, :dog:

It's nothing personal you just want the mice and rats to live somewhere else.

:goodluck:


----------



## maingate (Oct 22, 2017)

harrow said:


> A dog like a Jack Russell Terrier will chase mice and rats, :dog:
> 
> It's nothing personal you just want the mice and rats to live somewhere else.
> 
> :goodluck:



Getting back to Snakes again, you probably know that a Mongoose will kill a Snake. A South African friend told me that they keep Jack Russells on Farms to do the same job.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 22, 2017)

*Roger 3 Mice 0*

I've just trapped a third one! How many mice can there be in one camper van? I was actually cleaning the outside of the van while this mouse went for the chocolate spread bait inside!


----------



## harrow (Oct 22, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> I've just trapped a third one! How many mice can there be in one camper van? I was actually cleaning the outside of the van while this mouse went for the chocolate spread bait inside!


keep up the good work.

You could also try peanut butter for bait.

Might be also worth looking around for mice and rats outside, these mice must of come from somewhere.

:goodluck:


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2017)

She could help, saves money on chocolate !!

Channa


----------



## harrow (Oct 22, 2017)

channa said:


> View attachment 58724
> 
> She could help, saves money on chocolate !!
> 
> Channa



Well at least the snake would be pleased to see them !

As a matter of interest would your snake have a go at eating a rat ?


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2017)

harrow said:


> Well at least the snake would be pleased to see them !
> 
> As a matter of interest would your snake have a go at eating a rat ?


 that one is eating a rat in the picture, she is a Royal Python ,native to West Africa, 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't think there is ever one mouse.
It's a Family of mice you are looking for I hope you have more than one trap.

Alf




Roger Haworth said:


> I've just trapped a third one! How many mice can there be in one camper van? I was actually cleaning the outside of the van while this mouse went for the chocolate spread bait inside!


----------



## n brown (Oct 22, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> I've just trapped a third one! How many mice can there be in one camper van? I was actually cleaning the outside of the van while this mouse went for the chocolate spread bait inside!


as i said earlier, you get one mouse you've got a family of 7,8,9 mice, which is why i'll put down 3 or more traps each night.
in Portugal, i had mice, i had rats and at least 1 snake, which i saw disappearing into a wall. so even while we were living in the van we had them,and rats and mice will share the same area, contrary to popular opinion !
when the van kept going into limp mode i found a nest and 3 dead mice in the air filter- little sods !


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> The chocolate spread bait worked! I've reset the trap in case there are more!



Doctor told my wife chocolate was bad for here health,this post proves he was correct,i have not told her about the big trap set in my man shed YET.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

maingate said:


> A friend of my Son lived in an old Farmhouse which was bothered by Mice. He bought a young Corn Snake which escaped and he gave up looking for it.
> 
> About 18 months later a Builder was removing a fireplace when a large healthy looking Corn Snake appeared and frightened the bejasus out of him.
> 
> ...



I have a one eyed trouser snake will that do.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

harrow said:


> keep up the good work.
> 
> You could also try peanut butter for bait.
> 
> ...



Seamus is sending them from ireland hence called micky mouse,sorry seamus could not help it.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

Alf said:


> I don't think there is ever one mouse.
> It's a Family of mice you are looking for I hope you have more than one trap.
> 
> Alf



Id be careful as there big uncle roland may come round and stuff the trap where the sun dont shine.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

n brown said:


> as i said earlier, you get one mouse you've got a family of 7,8,9 mice, which is why i'll put down 3 or more traps each night.
> in Portugal, i had mice, i had rats and at least 1 snake, which i saw disappearing into a wall. so even while we were living in the van we had them,and rats and mice will share the same area, contrary to popular opinion !
> when the van kept going into limp mode i found a nest and 3 dead mice in the air filter- little sods !



A good cure for this is to place a packet of tunes in the air box,it will help the engine breath more easy.


----------



## maingate (Oct 22, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> I have a one eyed trouser snake will that do.:scared:



But can it swallow a Mouse Trev? :lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 22, 2017)

Trev Roland don't come near us no more his cousin's seen my 410 they don't like it up em. :scared::scared:

Alf




trevskoda said:


> Id be careful as there big uncle roland may come round and stuff the trap where the sun dont shine.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 23, 2017)

*Roger 4 Mice 0*

It's a brutal business this. In the space of 3 days I've now trapped four mice in my van - just disposed of another corpse and re-baited the trap.

Many thanks for all your helpful suggestions - I think I'll give the snake, dog and cat a miss and concentrate on technological means to get rid of the little blighters.

I've got the sonic mouse repeller recommended by Alf on order: https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...508860&sr=8-1&keywords=battery+mouse+repeller

Also as suggested I think I need more traps - I've only got one at present.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 23, 2017)

*Roger 5 Mice 0*

Trapped another mouse in the van this afternoon bringing the total killed up to five since Saturday. I bought two more traps today so there are now three set and baited in the van. Lets see if there are anymore "victims" tomorrow. How many mice can there be in one camper van?


----------



## harrow (Oct 23, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> Trapped another mouse in the van this afternoon bringing the total killed up to five since Saturday. I bought two more traps today so there are now three set and baited in the van. Lets see if there are anymore "victims" tomorrow. How many mice can there be in one camper van?


Maybe the word has got round saying there is chocolate spread on offer,

I would put bait boxes outside.

:wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 24, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> Trapped another mouse in the van this afternoon bringing the total killed up to five since Saturday. I bought two more traps today so there are now three set and baited in the van. Lets see if there are anymore "victims" tomorrow. How many mice can there be in one camper van?



there is never usually just one mouse,,,,,if you find one then there are sure to be a family of them,  if their is a family they reproduce every.....so many days....then its an extended family and so it goes until you have an army of them......

get a deep bucket (one where they cannot climb back out)  

get an empty beer can etc........make a hole each end
open up a wire coat hanger.....push this thru can....so it can spin round
smear some peanut butter or choc spread on can
place across top of bucket...eachend of wire resting on side of bucket (leave ample overhang so it does not fall into bucket.
a piece of wood or something to make a ramp which they can walk up to investigate
as soon as they get their little feet onto can....it spins and they fall into bucket
you can then put a lid on bucket and release them into fields.


----------



## Donk (Oct 30, 2017)

sooner have mice....:lol-049:
i am not a cat person


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 30, 2017)

Donk said:


> sooner have mice....:lol-049:
> i am not a cat person


Nout wrong with a pussy.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 31, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> there is never usually just one mouse,,,,,if you find one then there are sure to be a family of them,  if their is a family they reproduce every.....so many days....then its an extended family and so it goes until you have an army of them......
> 
> get a deep bucket (one where they cannot climb back out)
> 
> ...



Would it not be better to fill the bucket with water ? That way the little burgers won't return


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 31, 2017)

*You seem to be suggesting*



helen262 said:


> Would it not be better to fill the bucket with water ? That way the little burgers won't return



Mouse burgers
not enough meat...more on rats !

:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 31, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Would it not be better to fill the bucket with water ? That way the little burgers won't return



awww  poor little things...drowning is a slow process....not nice..........shame on you...


----------



## Donk (Oct 31, 2017)

We live out in the stick and this time of year (october) when all of the wheat is harvested we get mice indoors.  They are no field mice but house mice uit i think as their food source has gone from outside we see them more looking for food indoors.

We set traps and usually have a run of about 8 of them before the activity drops off again

I sometimes wonder though if the bait is actually drawing them in.


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 31, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Mouse burgers
> not enough meat...more on rats !
> 
> :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



suppose if they are to be used for a meal with lots of spices and 'erbs and he was starving....he could be forgiven.


----------



## Donk (Oct 31, 2017)

I dont know if mice are territorial ?  they may end up being killed by rivals in the area where they are re-located ?

I know that doo gooder trap urban foxes and release them into the countryside where they have no idea how to hunt or survive and usually starve !


----------



## trixie88 (Oct 31, 2017)

hairydog said:


> If you don't kill them, you have to take them a good distance if you don't want them back.
> Taking vermin and depositing them on someone else's land is illegal, but I doubt you will be prosecuted.



the countryside is a natural habitation for mice.........you would be returning them to their natural home...taxi service lol

i believe there is one species of mouse which is protected.....

there is also one species of doormouse which is apparently edible

the field mouse is of a grey colour....whereas the house mouse is more of a brown/grey coour


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 6, 2017)

*Roger 10 Mice 0*

It has been about six days now since I last caught a mouse in our van - I had caught nine up till then. 

I thought that the combination of using three traps baited with chocolate spread and deploying the ultrasonic device recommended by Alf had cured the problem. 

We have had to take everything out of the van and clean everywhere - the little blighters had been chewing things up and shitting in all sorts of places. I've tested all the electrical and water systems and it seems they have escaped being fatally chewed!

When I went into the van this morning I found mouse number 10 dead in a trap!

Today we are setting off on a long trip to Southern Europe. Professor Sod and his Law come to mind.


----------



## maingate (Nov 6, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> It has been about six days now since I last caught a mouse in our van - I had caught nine up till then.
> 
> I thought that the combination of using three traps baited with chocolate spread and deploying the ultrasonic device recommended by Alf had cured the problem.
> 
> ...



You will need to sort out Pet Passports for the Mice and make sure they have had their jabs.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 6, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> It has been about six days now since I last caught a mouse in our van - I had caught nine up till then.
> 
> I thought that the combination of using three traps baited with chocolate spread and *deploying the ultrasonic device recommended by Alf *had cured the problem.
> 
> ...



Could you post a link to this please? _*"deploying the ultrasonic device recommended by Alf "*_

I don't have mice that I am aware of and would like to keep it that way!  (and I don't like the thought of killing the wee things either as I'm a wimp  )


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2017)

Read post number 3

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...508860&sr=8-1&keywords=battery+mouse+repeller

The same device is available from the Range stores

Pardon Our Interruption

Alf




wildebus said:


> Could you post a link to this please? _*"deploying the ultrasonic device recommended by Alf "*_
> 
> I don't have mice that I am aware of and would like to keep it that way!  (and I don't like the thought of killing the wee things either as I'm a wimp  )


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 6, 2017)

Get the defibrillator out we may be able to save it.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 6, 2017)

The mouse is no more it's a bit like the parrot deceased dead as a dodo.


----------



## daisymini (Nov 6, 2017)

I am most  upset..being a Buddhist I thought there could have been a more humane way to catch little mousy......
He was only Ickle looking for a little warmth in the cold cold Scotland..


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 6, 2017)

We have drunk so much vodka we posted on the wrong thread


----------

